# Missing boater Irwin Citation Chesapeake Bay



## NDawson (Jan 25, 2014)

Hi Everyone, My name is Natalie Dawson and I'm the daughter of an Australian man named Arno Dawson who went missing 3 years ago off his yacht (irwin Citation 40) in Chespeake Bay. 
Recently I read a few posts from this website, posted back in Feb 2011, which were quite interesting. There have been many unanswered questions none of which we are any closer to answering, 3 years on. The whole situation has been very difficult for the family here and I personally have been left with taking over Dad's whole life which is challenging. 
I'm wondering if anyone remembers my Dad going missing and if there's any information that we may have missed? I read a few comments regarding the Irwin Citation's ability to take on a journey of that calibre. There are so many "whys" and the experience and knowledge of the users of this forum may be able to shed some light on how this may have happened. Being from Australia, Dad was unfamiliar with the conditions, which I was told by the coastguard at the time are quite unforgiving particularly in Chesapeake Bay where the currents and tides behave quite differently to other bodies of water (Apparently 10 people went overboard that Winter and all were found but Dad). Any information would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Group9 (Oct 3, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear about your father.

I don't live up there any more, but I used to be good friends with a diver for the Department of Marine Resources who was assigned to body recovery in Chesapeake Bay.

From talking to him, I gathered it was not uncommon for bodies to never be recovered, especially in the winter.


----------



## toodive4 (Feb 23, 2014)

I am very sorry to hear about your fathers passing. I know it is hard - the not knowing where your father is at rest. If you have never been here, you should know that the Chesapeake Bay is one of the most beautiful bodies of water in the world. While it may not ease the pain of your loss, I offer that I have often told my wife - when I die, just have me cremated and scatter me into the waters of the Chesapeake... for I can not think of a more beautiful place to rest. I have been to Australia, Cairns, Port Douglass, Undara, Daintree etc... and you too have a beautiful country. I think your dad will be comfortable here. My condolences to you and your family. May he rest in peace.


----------

